# How to make a cool charge port for $60



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

*How to make a cool charge cap for $60 *


​ 

I wanted to share the charge port I put on my Miata. Most conversion use the place for the gas filler. 










​ 

While this works well, I didn't want that for my conversion because I wanted to have my charge port to be mounted up front instead of the back. I wanted this for a couple reasons:


1st: is because I was mounting my charger up front and didn't want to run the 220V wiring from back to front

2nd: I wanted the charge port in my line of sight to prevent the possibility of driving away while plugged in (there are electronic safeties too)

3rd: This is just cooler (the real reason I did it)


The standard NEMA L14-30 works fine but will collect debris, water, snow, etc and leaves a lot do be desire aesthetically. 










​ 

So I looked for a housing that would protect the connector and dress it up. After much searching for caps that were either too small or too expensive. Then I came across 1967-68 Barracuda 1967 GTX 1968 Charger Flip Top Fuel Cap. I picked a used one up for $40 that was in great shape but new reproductions run around $100. You can also get one for the dodge charger (pun not intended!) which should work too but I don't care for the looks of it



When I got the cap I was pleasantly surprised to find that the outlet fit perfectly inside the cap. Like it was made for it!


​ 



I only had to do a little trimming for the hinge and drilled one hole in the plug housing and it was ready to install. 




​ 

I potted the plug into the cap with some black silicone to make it weather tight and make a cleaner looking install. The nice spring loaded rubber seal that the cap has to keep the gas in does a great job of keeping moisture out. So for $60 you can have cool looking cap.










​ 

I had mounted in the hood I need to make provisions for the hood moving so a spring was added to keep it from binding. This could also be useful for cars with the filler cap on the passenger side to make it easier to plug in.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice touch!


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

A simple line voltage relay hooked into your 12VDC key switch power would interrupt the vehicle's key switched power and never allow driving away when a cord is attached.

OR- As Jet Industries did, drilled a 1/8" hole through the center of the plug and ran a nylon pin through. When the power cord was plugged in, it pressed the pin and operated a micro switch interrupting the key switched power. Preventing driving away also.

A red light/L.E.D. can be added on the dash cluster to warn the driver also.

A boxing glove can swing down from an overhead mount to remind the driver to unplug also....

Miz


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Do the cables flex each time you open the hood? That might be a problem after a while.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

O'Zeeke said:


> Nice touch!


Thanks.



mizlplix said:


> A simple line voltage relay hooked into your 12VDC key switch power would interrupt the vehicle's key switched power and never allow driving away when a cord is attached.
> 
> OR- As Jet Industries did, drilled a 1/8" hole through the center of the plug and ran a nylon pin through. When the power cord was plugged in, it pressed the pin and operated a micro switch interrupting the key switched power. Preventing driving away also.
> 
> ...


Definitely. Like I said I have a electrical safety installed too but this is an extra protection, but really it mostly for fun. 



dragonsgate said:


> Do the cables flex each time you open the hood? That might be a problem after a while.


The cable flexes bout 30° but as long as you use a decent stranded wire (no Romex  with good sheathing the cable will not wear out (unless you open the hood a few thousand times). The thing you need to be careful on is connections. You must put at least one p-clamp on either end so there is no movement where the cable connects to the plug.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I am sure many have noticed my personal agenda against the j plug. This dressed up plug gives me the warm fuzzies. Your plug looks way cool. The hood mount is not my favorite, but the fact that it is where YOU wanted it is awsome. I am going to study my mounting options to see if I can find a nice place for one of these for my front mount 110 plug. Thanks for sharing!


----------

